# dally's grooming session



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

dally was just having a riot grooming herself on my hand... as usual. its her favourite place to preen herself... but i get some pretty funny pictures

first fluffing up...
















then starting with the feet








got distracted by a molted feather...








having an itch








crest all messed up








shaking off a LOT of dust








pausing to look at me funny...








back with the foot








needing to clear her throat








and finished by attacking my ring..


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Dally you are so cute


----------



## mistty002 (Dec 21, 2007)

She is so cute 
Little poser


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

You can come groom on my hand any time sweetheart.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

shes my little cuddly fluffball... shes gentler than tsuka, both just as friendly (well tsuka can bite i guess lol) but she LOVES the camera... so i can get good grooming ones of her. tsuka stops doing what hes doing just to attack the camera or give it a dark look lol


----------



## Feli Mar (Mar 1, 2011)

She's so adorable!!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

thanks, so's your guy in your siggy


----------



## nkeith2 (Feb 6, 2011)

Dally is so cute and fluffy!!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

thanks  shes always fluffy lol


----------



## Woodstock (Feb 25, 2011)

How sweet! I like the big yawn at the end and then "time to play with mama's ring".


----------



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

She is soooo cute! I love the way she is looking at the camera in the first pic  When Polly shakes off dust, she tries to catch it in her mouth, so funny lol


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

So Does Graystar She Trys To Attack The Dust And Yells At It! I Swear Dally Is Graystars Cousin Cause They Do The Same Stuff!


----------

